# Any experience with the Kirby Company? (AKA Kirby vacuum cleaners)



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

There was a flyer on my car this morning from them. And just my car. They had to have asked around to see which one was my car, since I walked to the “interview.”

This is creepy. They are relentless.


----------



## The Wanderering ______ (Jul 17, 2012)

niss said:


> The product sucks.


LOL. That's what I wanted to hear !!!

On a side note is nobody else laughing their ass off that there is a vacuum cleaner distributor called Kirby!?


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

The Wanderering ______ said:


> LOL. That's what I wanted to hear !!!
> 
> On a side note is nobody else laughing their ass off that there is a vacuum cleaner distributor called Kirby!?


Kirby would make a better vacuum cleaner than a Kirby.






Can you imagine the dirt you can get removed with that kind of suction power? ...Unless Kirby accidentally eats the carpet. Or the house.


----------

